# What is for dinner tonight in your little world?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

My leetle spyballs tell me that a yummy fresh from our farm bird is in the oven for ours. The menz will be so happy... both will get a leg this night. Lol. We do most of ours in halves. So they take turns on who gets the leg.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I have the exact same kitchen scale. I'll take a thigh please. Oh yeah, forgot the question. It was tuna tonight.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Probably just leftovers here...boring but filling


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ground goat tacos! Crunchy taco shells, ground meat cooked with taco seasoning & extra cumin, sour cream, shredded cheese, diced tomatoes, and shredded lettuce.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Probably just leftovers here...boring but filling


Have had those 2 nights in a row. (thumbup):wave: Tuna was a change of pace.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Have had those 2 nights in a row. (thumbup):wave:


Yep, I over cooked last weekend when some friends were going to come by ...sick kiddo prevented them from coming so it's been leftovers all week.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Went out to dinner tonight. Beet salad with goat cheese, grilled octopus, and some sautéed greens.

We’re currently at the beach for the weekend


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

My dad and brother went fishing at the coast and came back today, so red snapper, with fried potatoes, and kale! Not so excited about the fish though!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

A 6 inch piece of polish sausage, microwaved with two slices of cheese and mustard. Coffee.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> I have the exact same kitchen scale. I'll take a thigh please. Oh yeah, forgot the question. It was tuna tonight.


Hahha this one is as old as the hills here! Shoulda come for dinner it was yummy! We had stuffing, cukes, maters, blueberries and cherries and milk to drink.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> My dad and brother went fishing at the coast and came back today, so red snapper, with fried potatoes, and kale! Not so excited about the fish though!


I think i hate you just a bit tonight. Lol! Fresh fish!!!! And snapper to boot! Ahhhhh!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yummy! I soak some cukes, Vidalia onions in a vinegar water. Had a (2 actually) fresh mater sandwich, salt, pepper, light on the mayo for lunch. Watermelon for sweet this evening. Shared it with everyone, and I mean an assorted variety of creatures. I have a slice stashed in the vegetable bin, but shhhh, don't tell. My creatures eat more than me, and I want seconds on the melon.  P.S. The melon is a "sugar baby"


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> A 6 inch piece of polish sausage, microwaved with two slices of cheese and mustard. Coffee.


That sounds like a good leftover meal to me. Add some fruit and i would be good.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Yummy! I soak some cukes, Vidalia onions in a vinegar water. Had a (2 actually) fresh mater sandwich, salt, pepper, lite mayo for lunch. Watermelon for sweet this evening. Shared it with everyone, and I mean an assorted variety of creatures. I have a slice stashed in the vegetable bin, but shhhh, don't tell. My creatures eat more than me, and I want seconds on the melon.  P.S. The melon is a "sugar baby"


Yum!


----------



## samidaho (Jun 14, 2019)

Dinner...... hmmm........ maybe I should think about eating it.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Tonight, we had ground turkey curry, with white rice, and snow peas! YUMMY!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Tonight, we had ground turkey curry, with white rice, and snow peas! YUMMY!


Mmm mmm mmm. Yummy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Taco night here....beef soft tacos with fixings. Homegrown tomatoes, chopped lettuce, chopped homegrown mixed peppers, green onions, sour creme, whatever brand of taco sauce is in the fridge and salsa. It'll be taco salad for my lunch tomorrow, too. Heck, probably scrambled egg taco for breakfast!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Salad and leftover, cold steak. too stinkin' hot and humid to cook anything new. Bleh!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Paul picked up bbq tonight for our dinner. He worked today and i had a late afternoon dr appt an hour away. It was SO nice to not have to come home and cook. .

Tomorrow will either be somethin in the crockpot, all grilled food by the menfolk or catch if catch can. I got lots of yummy things from the farmers market today for cannin..... maters, cukes, green beans, peaches, blueberries for blueberry lemon jam, along with other things for daily eatin. So i am gonna be a tired lady for the next several nights. But. I kinda want a quiche really bad.... those are easy to throw together and make too.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It is a cloudy dreary almost chilly day. So dinner tonight is pasta fagoli soup that is marryin on the stove and homemade yeast rolls currently risin on the counter for some good soppin. Yum! My home smells soooooo good right now!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> It is a cloudy dreary almost chilly day. So dinner tonight is pasta fagoli soup that is marryin on the stove and homemade yeast rolls currently risin on the counter for some good soppin. Yum! My home smells soooooo good right now!


Was going to make tacos but now my mom needs me to watch children!!!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Left over Chinese food


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> It is a cloudy dreary almost chilly day. So dinner tonight is pasta fagoli soup that is marryin on the stove and homemade yeast rolls currently risin on the counter for some good soppin. Yum! My home smells soooooo good right now!


YUM!!!!!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> It is a cloudy dreary almost chilly day. So dinner tonight is pasta fagoli soup that is marryin on the stove and homemade yeast rolls currently risin on the counter for some good soppin. Yum! My home smells soooooo good right now!


My mouth is literally watering.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> My mouth is literally watering.


Mine too, lol


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> My mouth is literally watering.


Would it be bad to tell you i halved the dough.... and they also get cinnamon rolls for breaky? I do not even LIKE cinnamon rolls. Hahahaha.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 161807
> 
> 
> Would it be bad to tell you i halved the dough.... and they also get cinnamon rolls for breaky? I do not even LIKE cinnamon rolls. Hahahaha.


Ok now I'm full on jealous. I haven't even had breakfast!


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 161807
> 
> 
> Would it be bad to tell you i halved the dough.... and they also get cinnamon rolls for breaky? I do not even LIKE cinnamon rolls. Hahahaha.


THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

Our sons are at a marching band rehearsal until 7pm, so it's just the wife and I. Probably grilled cheese sammiches and soup. I do most of the cooking and I do a bigger meal alternated with a smaller, easier meal every other day or so.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> View attachment 161807
> 
> 
> Would it be bad to tell you i halved the dough.... and they also get cinnamon rolls for breaky? I do not even LIKE cinnamon rolls. Hahahaha.


Is there a cruelty to forum members site? I want to turn you in!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is there a cruelty to forum members site? I want to turn you in!


I totally agree!!!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Is there a cruelty to forum members site? I want to turn you in!


Hahahaha NO!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Hahahaha NO!


Yours.is just so good! I looked at what I am fixing after yoga. Meh. Saute'ed okra and onions, SPAM and a fried egg.
I made cinnamon rolls a few months ago, the cinnamon was good.lol Wife says I over worked the dough.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tomorrow night hopefully will be deer tips,mashed taters,cream corn,green beans,mac and cheese(homemade) and may make biscuits I havent found a good reliable roll recipe yet,.Hint Hint


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> Tomorrow night hopefully will be deer tips,mashed taters,cream corn,green beans,mac and cheese(homemade) and may make biscuits I havent found a good reliable roll recipe yet,.Hint Hint


Allrecipes has an amish white bread recipe. I use two TBS of yeast and the sugar amount varies as to how sweet or sour i want it. .


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> Tomorrow night hopefully will be deer tips,mashed taters,cream corn,green beans,mac and cheese(homemade) and may make biscuits I havent found a good reliable roll recipe yet,.Hint Hint


I will have to send you my homemade roll recipe I use! It's AMAZING. I'll find it


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Amber89 said:


> Tomorrow night hopefully will be deer tips,mashed taters,cream corn,green beans,mac and cheese(homemade) and may make biscuits I havent found a good reliable roll recipe yet,.Hint Hint


https://thestayathomechef.com/the-best-homemade-dinner-rolls-ever/


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

DaGoatandPugLady said:


> https://thestayathomechef.com/the-best-homemade-dinner-rolls-ever/


I sometimes use milk instead of water. . And i oft use butter instead of oil too. I have just never been able to tell any difference in usin an egg or not usin one. Does the low sugar amount not make a more sour dough to you though? I do change my sugar amount dependin on if i want a more sour or sweet bread.

It is nearly time for me to start my sour dough starter again yum!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Yours.is just so good! I looked at what I am fixing after yoga. Meh. Saute'ed okra and onions, SPAM and a fried egg.
> I made cinnamon rolls a few months ago, the cinnamon was good.lol Wife says I over worked the dough.


That is not a bad dinner. Spam has its place sometimes. . I keep tellin you to make your way to north cakalaki when you get all whiney bout my yummies lol... i could make you bread and sweet rolls. Hahahahahaha! Plus... there are goaties..... several crazy goaties....


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> That is not a bad dinner. Spam has its place sometimes. . I keep tellin you to make your way to north cakalaki when you get all whiney bout my yummies lol... i could make you bread and sweet rolls. Hahahahahaha! Plus... there are goaties..... several crazy goaties....


I would love to come, I am saving up my appetite. I have lost 50 lbs this year, just in case I make it up there.lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just started a pork shoulder in the Dutch oven for bbq sliders tonight. I will probably make potato salad to go with them.


----------



## DaGoatandPugLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I sometimes use milk instead of water. . And i oft use butter instead of oil too. I have just never been able to tell any difference in usin an egg or not usin one. Does the low sugar amount not make a more sour dough to you though? I do change my sugar amount dependin on if i want a more sour or sweet bread.
> 
> It is nearly time for me to start my sour dough starter again yum!


It honestly tastes more sweet to me than a sour dough. Like a sweet, dinner roll. It's yummy!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I love this thread, so i want to try and bring it back! 

Tonight was a pretty easy night. Boiled some frozen raviolis and made some meat sauce to go with it. And cant forget the garlic bread!!

The cheese in the ravioloi is a ricotta a made a few weeks ago, and decided to make ravioli and lasagna with it. I froze the leftovers, for busy nights, or nights im not feelin up to cookin!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pork loin, and the green beans I canned over the summer and homemade applesauce.


----------



## Grassland Goats (May 24, 2018)

We had some mississippi mud roast, mashed potatoes and green beans easy and simple but tastes so good!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our home raised Pork roast with garlic and onion and seasoning cooked in my insta pot (love that thing) serves over brown rice and a green salad. Oh and iced tea.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We had chicken croquets last night. They were delicious! I'd never had them before but my mom used to eat them long ago. Looks like there's lots of pork going around. Tonight we had left over smoked pork bbq, baked beans, coleslaw, hash brown casserole, and ranch pasta salad. YUM!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Oh and iced tea.


A must in the southern heat


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Had chicken with cheese, oregano, (from the garden) and bacon on top. First time trying it. I can't say I didn't like it, it was good. Just wish we could make our own goat cheese to put on top of it. We are going to try and make goat cheese next. Know any good recipes?
:what:onder:ohlala:


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> Had chicken with cheese, oregano, (from the garden) and bacon on top. First time trying it. I can't say I didn't like it, it was good. Just wish we could make our own goat cheese to put on top of it. We are going to try and make goat cheese next. Know any good recipes?
> :what:onder:ohlala:


Just made for the first time the Hammock Haven farms 30 minute mozzarella. I had to buy a couple of ingredients from cheesemaking.com. It worked really well, and melted nicely.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> Just made for the first time the Hammock Haven farms 30 minute mozzarella. I had to buy a couple of ingredients from cheesemaking.com. It worked really well, and melted nicely.


I have been craving poutine lately. I am making mozzarella either tomorrow or thurs. So uhm yum! Homemade mozz on our poutine!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Grassland Goats said:


> We had some mississippi mud roast, mashed potatoes and green beans easy and simple but tastes so good!!


What is this mississippi mud roast you speak of?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Tonight we had brats cooked in beer and salad with kraut. Weird i know but paul wanted this specifically. So i made it. 

Tomorrow will be bow tie pasta with italian sausage, fresh veggies mixed in and just salt, pepper and cheeeees in it. I wish i jad fresh spinach but i don’t and am not going to town tomorrow. But it will be fine without it too. I have not decided what to have with it yet though. Mama always says just something like this is not enough. That i need have three things... meat and two veggies. May e some glazed carrots? I think i might make a fruit pizza for dessert too.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I think this thread is not good...for my waistline!!

I love this thread too and honestly the only thing I can think of to improve this thread would be mandatory pictures of all your delicious meals, no posting unless there's pictures!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I ususually do a meat, carb, and veggie. Sometimes i will do 2 veggies and a meat, but only when the garden is growin good.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I ususually do a meat, carb, and veggie. Sometimes i will do 2 veggies and a meat, but only when the garden is growin good.


I do too! But. For an all inclusive dish like the pasta, meat, veggies and cheese... that is it all lumped into one right? . Mama says nope. But having only spaghetti and bread is fine with her go figure.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We had spagetti Bolognese for supper last night. Its the 10th night in a row. Your threads make me miss the proper grocery store.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I love making casseroles and stews/soups. They feed a crowed with minimal work and are delicious. But if we are doing anything thing else I like to see three on the plate..a meat, veggie and starch. Like NDG I like to do 2 veggies and skip a carb when possible. When you cook for a crowed there are too many likes and dislikes. I now cook to please me lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

happybleats said:


> I now cook to please me lol.


Same! If the kids dont like it, i guess their not eating!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

